# 5 Ways to Properly Stimulate Muscles for Maximum Growth



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When I first started lifting weights and training to gain muscle, I was not properly activating my muscles in the way I do today. As a beginner, I was just interested in trying to lift as heavy as a weight as I could and I didn’t take into considerations things like proper form, mind-muscle connections [...]

*Read More...*


----------

